# Kitten grooming question



## jshun1234 (May 21, 2015)

I have noticed my kitten Bella has some matts and tangles under her arms and around belly and back leg (poop area). 

After she was spayed i tried not to touch the general underside area as much as possible and probably reason why it got tangled =(

I know tangles are not good for skin and can be painful so i shopped around and bought few grooming tools to help remove those tangles and it did a great job on big tangles but was not effective on small tangles.

So should i take her to a groomer and get the whole belly shaved or should i cut out the tangles myself?


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I think I'd be afraid to cut them out myself, especially if they are close to the skin. I'd fear that I would cut the skin if she moved.


----------



## jshun1234 (May 21, 2015)

exactly my fear =( 

so appointment with a groomer to get it all shaved?


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Maybe someone on here can think of another option, but I would go that route before I tried to cut it out myself.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

A *good* groomer can get them out without shaving her.


----------



## jshun1234 (May 21, 2015)

the vet shaved like the middle belly area because of the surgery so wouldnt it be better to shave off the belly and let it grow it out? or is shaving not healthy for the kitten?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You could go ahead and shave her, then as her hair grows out, get her used to being combed/brushed that way, a little bit at a time.


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

I am going to try a groomer tomorrow for Crisco. He has long hair and I do brush him, but he had an ear infection and his hair behind his ears matted from the medication and that I put in his ears and also not coming behind his ears.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Jshun,
I am planning on shaving one of my long haired boys, belly...
He has gotten several tight little mats, that would be way to painful for him, to try and comb out...
I already trim around his behind, so he's used to that, however, his tummy may be a different story, it's very sensitive! 

Shaving is safer to me, than trying to cut out any mats, cats skin is stretchy, and its way to easy to make a serious cut in it!

I have trimmed mats, that were not close to the skin, with scissors, but with a comb between the skin, and the mat, to help protect any stretchy skin!
Good Luck!
Sharon


----------



## jshun1234 (May 21, 2015)

Thank you for all the information =P looks like ill be scheduling a visit to the groomers next week !


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

It's very easy to cut out mats without cutting the skin. Wedge a comb between the base of the mat and skin. Cut the mat off the top side of the comb. This way you don't get the skin. What's left of the mat is usually pretty easy to comb out. 

Long haired cats are usually double coated (they may all be, but I don't know that for sure). Shaving double coated animals is not recommended unless they are severely matted. Many people think it helps keep them cooler when in fact it's the opposite...the undercoat acts as insulation to regulate the body temp. It can also ruin the coat and even cause balding.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Doodlebug, 
Good to know about it possibly ruining a coat, and causing balding!
What if the mats are so tight, and knotted next to the skin, on a cats very sensitive belly, that you can't even safely get a comb in between the skin, and the hair??
That's why I was planning on shaving those mats off with a pet trimmer...
Thanks!
Sharon


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

If that's the only way to get them off, then yes. Especially since it sounds like you'd be spot shaving, not doing the whole body. 

I should have also added that shaving the whole body can cause more mats as the fur begins to grow in and tangles.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ahhh! Thanks Doodlebug! 
Heavens no! I wasn't planning on giving him a crew cut! 
Just the mats!
S.


----------



## jshun1234 (May 21, 2015)

I was thinking of shaving her belly area not the whole body would it still be bad? o.o


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Not knowing how bad it's matted I can't really say. But if that's the only way to remove them, then yes, do it. Shaving a potty patch is fine too.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Jshun,
When I trim my boys hind end (potty patch) I leave at least a 1/2 - 3/4 inch of hair length...
I've never had problems with it matting...
Perhaps do a trim like that on her belly? 
With only the specific mats trimmed close?
Sharon


----------



## jshun1234 (May 21, 2015)

hmm the problem is she doesnt stay still. ill post a photo of her bottom and belly when i finish work its pretty dirty due to E collar being on and her not being able to clean herself =./


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

You can buy blunt nose scissors that will not cut the skin in the grooming section or on Amazon. I have them because my cats have long hair and sometimes I have to cut out a mat. If the mats are close to the skin then have a groomer shave them off, if they are not close then go ahead and cut them out.


----------



## jshun1234 (May 21, 2015)

I took out all her tangles but guess what?! she now has a bold patch behind her ears and uneven trimmings around back leg and chest! ahhaha I feel so bad for doing such a dodgy job


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Jshun,
OK! So you won't win any 'Grooming' contests!
However, she will feel sooooo much better, not having any mats pulling on her skin!
I forgot to mention, you can use unscented, sensitive, human baby wipes (cheaper than pet ones!) to help clean any areas she can't reach, because of the cone!
Sharon


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Being a good groomer, while helps, doesn't have much to do with getting out that type of matting. It is a very painful and dangerous process when they get bad.

Painful because the skin in those areas becomes soft and bruised. Shoving a comb between that bruised skin and their hair can't feel good. Dangerous because you can't often see the skin through the chunks of fur/hair and with an unpredictable animal moving around, it is very easy to cut them. I know extremely talented groomers that cut animals because of this. You can't control their movements, and when they are in pain they are going to want to get away from it.

Sure a groomer CAN get it out, but is it worth the pain to your animal? I've seen this up close many many times on dogs, but I imagine cats are the same way. A thickly matted dog, once shaved, is covered in visible bruises.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I sat with my groomer when she got some really bad matts out of Cleo and she didn't hurt her at all.


----------



## jshun1234 (May 21, 2015)

Just took some shots of bella and u can see clearly there is a patch near her ears but apart from that she is tangle free! i feel like when ever i brush bella her fur becomes softer?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh Wow! Jsun, Bella is sooooo pretty! Love her fluffy tail!
Sharon


----------



## jshun1234 (May 21, 2015)

Thank you =P

By the way, does your cat stay still when you brush them? cause bella casually strolls away while brushing and i usually follow her around =/


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

What are you using to groom her with....I find a wide tooth comb works best on Holly (who is way furrier than you beautiful girl). Brushes just don't seem to get down deep enough...so the top of her fur looks fine, but the undercoat is all tangled. The comb will reach right down to the skin. The comb really makes a difference in preventing her from matting.


----------



## jshun1234 (May 21, 2015)

I have a few brushes and combs but main cause of the tangles were the E collar and her spay i didnt brush her often when she was recovering =P now i brush her every day


----------

